
0 degrees fahrenheit + 0 degrees fahrenheit - ajaimk
http://www.google.com/search?client=safari&rls=en&q=0+degrees+fahrenheit+%2B+0+degrees+fahrenheit&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8
======
RiderOfGiraffes
The same question with celsius ...

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1610354>

... and much discussion.

